# Tubal w/cautery and filshie clip



## KNP40806 (Aug 26, 2009)

I need an opinion. I have an op report that states the md performed a tubal by cautery and clips on both tubes. I'm inclined to go with 58670 but wanted another opinion first.


----------



## Anissa1 (Aug 26, 2009)

I would go with  58671


----------

